# Don't be scaring the new guy!



## Fookie (Aug 27, 2007)

Turn the lights on. Something's touching my leg and there's a weird noise coming from the corner of the room!

I can't express how glad I am that I found this place. My brain is fried and I've run out of ideas for my haunt. I'm not the best at this internet thing and just overlooked ya'll for quite a while now. Let me introduce myself and what it is that I do.

My haunt name is Fookie. It's pronounced like "cookie" but with an "F". Fookie was a real person that lived on the outskirts of town when my dad was just a kid. I'm 34 so this would have been in the late 1950's. Fookie was mentally disabled and lived with his parents all his life. He wasn't able to do anything without supervision and helped his father cut firewood for a living. Fookie stacked the wood for his dad. In his spare time Fookie walked through the woods near his house and stacked up random pieces of wood he found. He always stacked them with 2 pieces parallel to each other and then the next 2 pieces turned 90 degrees to the previous pieces. Over the years, there were literally hundreds of these small stacks of wood all through the woods. My dad told us this story when we were kids and how he and others would find the old decaying stacks of wood even years after Fookie died. He said it was very creepy to be way out in the middle of nowhere hunting and run across the wood stacks. That story stuck with me all this time and even today I expect to find a neatly stacked pile of wood every time I'm on my parent's property!

I design, build and participate in a haunted house for a small town non-profit organization. We use an old gym built in the 1920's for our Halloween Carnival and we use the basement for the haunted house. We are only open 2 nights and average 350 visitors a year. This will be the sixth consecutive year we have done this in addition to the few years we did it in the 90's. We have a budget of about $500 and we receive support from local businesses for anything we need like building materials, etc. I average about 15-20 "monsters" that help every year. They range in age from teenagers to a few in their 60's. We have a great time building the haunt with the payoff being the 2 nights we are open. There's just something about scaring a person really good that gets in your blood.

I'm sorry to say that we never really documented our haunts so I have almost no pictures from the past 5 years. I plan to fix that this year and document what we do so I can share it online. I really wish I could have my own website but I'm not real computer literate so I'll have to work on that.

This is a great forum and I've already got a bunch of ideas in just the week I've been lurking here.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Fookie. Great story on your forum name.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome..Hope to hear more from you.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

welcome to a great place!


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome aboard fellow newbie! This is a great forum with lots of talented members. You'll learn a lot.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

hey new guy......
BOO!

I really enjoyed your story about Fookie. I would really be freaked by all those wood stacks out in the woods....but there's something about being out in the woods anyway.....
Glad you found us!


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Welcome, gee whiz dave you scared me!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome, can't wait for pic's


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to our little corner of insanity!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello & Welcome--the werd noise was Sickie, but it could have been anyone touching your leg


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL Now you really ARE scaring the new guy.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Fookie, that was a neat story.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum... I was waiting for you to refer to the stacked logs as "fookie towers" or "fookie stacks" or something... neat story.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey Spooky Fooky welcome aboard.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Fookie. Great story behind the Fookie name.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Loved the story.
You know in the future people will see a dark figure stacking wood out there.

Welcome to our haunt. We hope you stick around....... and make sure you take pics this year. We love pics! If you don't take pics the real Fookie will start stacking wood in your closets at night.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm stacking wood for you now. 


Welcome


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome Fookie! This is a great resource for so much information and inspiration! We may start seeing some stacks of wood in honor of "Fookie"......


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here!


----------



## Fookie (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. Feel free to use the Fookie story in your haunts if you like. Other than using the name, I just let the real Fookie R.I.P. out of respect. He has family around the area so it would be inappropriate for me to use him in a haunt theme here. 

I've got some other great scary stories I may share in the future.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome
If it was something furry that touched you,it wasn't me...
I always keep my paws to myself.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome Fookie! Hope ya like your new home.... :devil: There's lots of people that are just waiting to help ya, all ya need to do is SCREAM and maybe someone will hear you.... hahahahaha....


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome! Thanks for the story...so what happened to Fookie anyway?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Fookie is like one of those Weird NJ/Weird U.S. stories under Local Heroes/Villians. Great story! look forward to your input and helping you! Share them stories!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I think Fookie's been in my back yard there is a bunch of stacked wood.
Welcome 
Hope to hear more stories soon


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome Fookie....great story......I promise i won't touch your leg (fingers crossed behind back)


----------

